# carte video imac G3



## gdubol (11 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'inscrire sur macgéné' car un ami m'a donné son imac G3 pour lequel l'image est brouillée : je pense que cela vient du chip d'affichage.
Je voudrai savoir comment démonter pas à pas un imac G3 et surtout s'il est possible de désactiver le chip video et s'il y a un port permettant de recevoir une carte graphique.

Personnellement, j'ai qu'un PC...ouaf !

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2006)

gdubol a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de m'inscrire sur macgéné' car un ami m'a donné son imac G3 pour lequel l'image est brouillée : je pense que cela vient du chip d'affichage.
> Je voudrai savoir comment démonter pas à pas un imac G3 et surtout s'il est possible de désactiver le chip video et s'il y a un port permettant de recevoir une carte graphique.
> ...




Ca dépend si c'est un imac DV ou pas pour le démontage, le lecteur est-il de type "mange disque" ou "tiroir" ?

Dans les 2 cas, il est impossible de changer la carte graphique des imac, elle est soudée et même avec un bon fer et une solide expérience tu ne pourras rien faire.

http://imacdv.free.fr/disque.htm


----------



## Claude number X (12 Janvier 2006)

gdubol a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de m'inscrire sur macgéné' car un ami m'a donné son imac G3 pour lequel l'image est brouillée : je pense que cela vient du chip d'affichage.
> Je voudrai savoir comment démonter pas à pas un imac G3 et surtout s'il est possible de désactiver le chip video et s'il y a un port permettant de recevoir une carte graphique.
> ...



Salut,

Ca pourrait aussi ressembler à une THT en fin de vie, faudrait être plus précis sur les symptômes et sur le modèle d'iMac, mais c'est un grand classique sur les séries G3

Pour la carte graphique, soit elle marche, soit elle est cuite (plus d'affichage, et vraisemblablement plus de boot) mais c'est pas avec les malheureux 8 Mo de V RAM d'une ATI RAGE qu'elle risque de chauffer  
Blague à part, c'est quand même super fiable comme chipset, ou alors il crève peu après le déballage de l'ordi

Pour la THT, ca se change, mais attention : même sur un ordi débranché du secteur depuis 1 semaine, la tension résiduelle dans ce type de composant peut te faire traverser une pièce si tu mets les doigts n'importe où.
Suivant le modèle les références sont différentes. Il doit y avoir un topic sur Macbidouille qui aborde le changement et oriente même vers un site polonais de composants ou les THT de certaines séries sont trouvables autour des 40 ¤ port compris (de mémoire)
Un retour chez Apple coutera le double de ce que vaut cette machine d'occase... en état

Personellement j'ai ouvert pas mal d'iMac DV, mais j'ai jamais encore attaqué un changement de THT. Dès qu'il faut sortir le fer, j'y regarde à deux fois, surtout si c'est pas mon matos  
A ta place, je chercherais plutôt un iMac HS de série similaire (gratos ou grand max 100 ¤), puis échange de carte mère, disque dur, lecteur selon leurs caractéristiques ou ceux qui marchent et coque selon les gouts et les couleurs.

Ca peut aller très vite si la panne est diagnostiquée sur la machine HS (l'idéal pour toi, ce serait une carte mère, une alim, ou un lecteur)
Ca peut-être bcp plus long dans l'autre cas, t'obligeant à tester différents composants ou "mix" des 2 iMacs
Je l'ai fait pour mon fils, je le le ferais pas forcément pour une "copine" à moins que ce soit la future femme de ma vie :love: mais si elle a un Mac c'est déjà un bon point pour elle


----------



## tedy (12 Janvier 2006)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Personellement j'ai ouvert pas mal d'iMac DV, mais j'ai jamais encore attaqué un changement de THT. Dès qu'il faut sortir le fer, j'y regarde à deux fois, surtout si c'est pas mon matos
> A ta place, je chercherais plutôt un iMac HS de série similaire (gratos ou grand max 100 ¤), puis échange de carte mère, disque dur, lecteur selon leurs caractéristiques ou ceux qui marchent et coque selon les gouts et les couleurs.




Alors effectivement ça ressemble à un THT malade son histoire  

En ce qui concerne le changement de celui-ci c'est pas super facile mais c'est pas non plus insurmontable la preuve j'y suis arrivé  

Toutefois cela demande un peu d'outils et de minutie (enfin pas non plus un truc extraordinaire quand on voit la taille des soudures  )

Deuxiemement THT veut dire Tres Haute Tension donc il faut le décharger avant...
Généralement quand l'image se brouille c'est qu'il y a une "fuite" d'un condensateur dans le THT donc pour l'aider à se décharger plus vite on debranche l'alim et on appui sur le bouton de mise en route plusieur fois... 

Ensuite on attaque gentillement le démontage de l'imac, on se repose on appui sur le bouton... etc...

Bref tout ça pour arriver au moment ou tu pourras voir la ref du THT en question de maniere à commander sur le site Polonais...

Voila sinon en faisant un recherche sur Macbidouille tu trouveras tout ce qui te faut.

Pour moi a titre d'exemple, le remplacement de mon THT sur L'iMac DV qu'on m'avais donné m'a couté en tout et pour tout 22¤ Fdp compris !!!

Voila sur ce bon courage


----------



## MarcMame (12 Janvier 2006)

Il reste la possibilité de déporter la vidéo vers un écran externe, c'est encore de la bidouille mais c'est faisable.


----------



## Claude number X (12 Janvier 2006)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne le changement de celui-ci c'est pas super facile mais c'est pas non plus insurmontable la preuve j'y suis arrivé
> 
> Toutefois cela demande un peu d'outils et de minutie (enfin pas non plus un truc extraordinaire quand on voit la taille des soudures  )



Chapeau pour ta motivation et ta réussite tedy  mais tu conviendras quand même que c'est un peu plus compliqué que d'ouvrir une tour pour y changer une carte PCI  
Loin de moi l'idée de dénigrer les compétences de gdubol, mais il est le seul à savoir s'il s'en sent capable  
La solution du "1 ordi avec 2 iMacs" a l'avantage de ne pas être beaucoup plus compliquée que le montage d'un Mecano et évite un démontage profond.

Pour ceux qui n'ont jamais touché un fer de leur vie, je ne conseille pas de commencer par un ordi encore en état de marche même si les pattes et soudures de la THT sont pas des plus fines.


----------



## tedy (13 Janvier 2006)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> Chapeau pour ta motivation et ta réussite tedy  mais tu conviendras quand même que c'est un peu plus compliqué que d'ouvrir une tour pour y changer une carte PCI
> Loin de moi l'idée de dénigrer les compétences de gdubol, mais il est le seul à savoir s'il s'en sent capable
> La solution du "1 ordi avec 2 iMacs" a l'avantage de ne pas être beaucoup plus compliquée que le montage d'un Mecano et évite un démontage profond.
> 
> Pour ceux qui n'ont jamais touché un fer de leur vie, je ne conseille pas de commencer par un ordi encore en état de marche même si les pattes et soudures de la THT sont pas des plus fines.


Oui tout à fait c'est un peu plus compliqué...
Apres soit on le sent soit on le sent pas 

J'avoue que j'apprehendais la chose au debut puis finallement je suis content d'avoir osé 
En revanche je vois pas en quoi y a moins à démonter quand tu ne fais que changer la carte?
Si mes souvenirs sont bon (en tout cas pour le DV 500) c'est identique non?
Enfin si j'ai opté pour la solution de changer le THT plutot que la carte c'était avant tout pour des raisons d'economies.
A l'epoque je trouvais rien à moins de 100¤ et je n'étais absolument pas sure que ce ne soit pas la ma carte qui en avait un coup donc j'ai opté pour le THT quitte à perdre 20¤ 

Pour conclure et encore une fois ce peut etre dangereux comme manipulation donc....
A NE FAIRE QUE SI ON A DEJA UN PETIT PEU TOUCHE A L'ELECTRICITE 

Voila sur ce bonne continuation


----------

